# Screwed down Sub Floor, but still squeaking?



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

You didn't say whether you have access from below. I would look for a nail that just missed a joists and is sticking out next to the joist. What type and size are the joists? And you say they're 26" on center? Are you sure?

Jaz


----------



## rlc2052 (Aug 3, 2008)

The joist dimensions are 11.25" X 3.5" They are 15' long. They are actually 24" on center. SpaceJoist is the manufacturer of the joist. My bedroom is above another room, so I would have to do a lot of sheetrock work to get to it from underneath. 

Robert


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

OK, so you did your best by re-screwing the subfloor, how else are you gonna get to the trusses? I can see how that type of truss could squeak from the way they are built.

Have you tried to listen if the noise is coming from the subfloor sheets or the framing?

Jaz


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree with Jazman, in my last house I had to remove the nails that were there to finally get rid of the problem. A good nail pulled did the job in about a half hour. Very satisfying. 

cheers


----------



## rlc2052 (Aug 3, 2008)

I have tried to listen, but it is hard to tell where it is coming from. It could be coming from the joists. I think pulling the nails in that area will be my next step. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## rlc2052 (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, I pulled out all of the nails in the area and still have the squeak. I am going to pull up one of the subfloor boards and see if I can find it that way. The problem is that the subfloor was glued down to the joists. I am a little worried that I could damage the joist if I pull the boards up. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## alexcooper (Mar 9, 2009)

I have the same problem in my living room, which are hard wood floors. How would I fix the squeak without seeing screws or nails? I do not have access underneath.


----------



## rlc2052 (Aug 3, 2008)

I finial found the squeaky nail!!! It was actually coming up from a nail in the sheetrock ceiling underneath. I ended up cutting a hole in the sub floor and found it. I was going to put down another layer anyway.
Thanks for all of the help.

Hey Alex,
One thing you can try the Squeak No More Hardwood Floor Kit from Mcfeely's. It did not work for me, but my squeak was from a nail in the ceiling instead of the floor.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

Glad to hear that all of your squeaks are gone. It is just a nail pull away.


cheers


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

See......I told ya! :thumbsup:

Alex,
You first have to determine whether the squeak is from the subfloor or the hardwood. Which is it?:whistling2:

Jaz


----------



## alexcooper (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Robert, 
I didn’t know about the Squeak No More Hardwood Floor Kit.

Jaz,
How would I determine whether it was the sub floor of the hardwood?


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Well...first determine the type of hardwood, thickness and how it's installed. Get your ear close to the floor and have someone cause the squeak. You may be able figure it out. If it is the hardwood rubbing on its self, we often sprinkle talcum powder and brush into the edges. This might work. OR.....face-nail the hardwood with finishing nails. Drill a small hole, drive nail and countersink, fill with wood putty. :thumbsup:

If it is in the framing, out course you'll have to operate. 

Jaz


----------



## alexcooper (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Jaz, I'll look into it. Hopefully it's a simple fix. However I have a feeling it's going to be more involved.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Floor squeaks became more common with the use of air tools. When nailing the plywood, you can't tell by feel whether you are hitting the joists or not.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

Generally when using a nailer to install subfloor we snap chalk lines on. For us it is a standard.


----------

